# Anyone want to trade for a MINT DROID CHARGE plus extras...



## scribbly1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want to trade your bionic for a MINT droid charge with the 32 gig sd card, otterbox defender case with belt clip, a black silicon case, stock wall charger please let me know.. the phone is loaded with the fully functional GB leak and has already had ext4 conversion done to speed things up, rooted etc etc..

I actually love the phone just want to try something new without renewing my contract even if I have to give up my beautiful screen.


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

This guy must think we are stupid? Lol


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Jesemalave1 said:


> This guy must think we are stupid? Lol


Thats kinda mean. He wants to have the bionic. what makes him so stupid of that? We have bionic does that make us all stuipd? no, he wants something new and he honestly is giving a good trade. For someone that doesn't like the bionic. and wants a charge. this would be the best way of going about it. its a win win situation for them both.

Anyway, Scribbly1 i hope you find a trader.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> Thats kinda mean. He wants to have the bionic. what makes him so stupid of that? We have bionic does that make us all stuipd? no, he wants something new and he honestly is giving a good trade. For someone that doesn't like the bionic. and wants a charge. this would be the best way of going about it. its a win win situation for them both.
> 
> Anyway, Scribbly1 i hope you find a trader.
> 
> ...


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## scribbly1 (Sep 25, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> Thats kinda mean. He wants to have the bionic. what makes him so stupid of that? We have bionic does that make us all stuipd? no, he wants something new and he honestly is giving a good trade. For someone that doesn't like the bionic. and wants a charge. this would be the best way of going about it. its a win win situation for them both.
> 
> Anyway, Scribbly1 i hope you find a trader.
> 
> ...


thanks....and actually I have been messing with phones since way back and the bionic has its flaws too...the screen can't hold a candle to the charge, but I just want to try something new...not to mention my charge in current form is faster than a stock bionic...at least it was faster than the one I played with in the store today side by side....


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry. But if you give your charge to someone else it will have to be flashed back to stock. You cant activate a rooted phone on LTE. The person that gets it will need a new sim card and it doesnt play nice with a rooted device. I have sold two charges and learned after selling the first one.


----------



## scribbly1 (Sep 25, 2011)

if they have a bionic couldn't they just use their lte card?? like you would with a sim on at&t???


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

No, doesnt work the way att does. Yes i could swap my card into an already activated phone. But once the phone is taken off the account it needs a new sim. I have had 2 thunderbolts, 2 charges and now a bionic. I usually have to explain this to the verizon guy also...lol.


----------



## scribbly1 (Sep 25, 2011)

dspolen said:


> No, doesnt work the way att does. Yes i could swap my card into an already activated phone. But once the phone is taken off the account it needs a new sim. I have had 2 thunderbolts, 2 charges and now a bionic. I usually have to explain this to the verizon guy also...lol.


well thank you for the information....so I guess I would be the same if I happened to find someone that wanted to trade


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

No problem...I know I sold my first one and the person wanted it to stay rooted. I had to walk them thru unrooting over the phone so they could activate it....not pretty trying to do that over the phone with a person that had no clue what they were doing. lol


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

Why don't you throw it on craigslist for $200 and put it towards the price of a bionic?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scribbly1 (Sep 25, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> Why don't you throw it on craigslist for $200 and put it towards the price of a bionic?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


wife said no extra money to go toward playing with ANOTHER phone....women


----------



## dspolen (Jun 7, 2011)

I sold my charge for 350.00 and used an old Storm for a week till I found someone desperate for cash and sold me there Bionic for 200.00. Ill hold onto this till next month, and sell to buy the Vigor


----------



## scribbly1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I mean I have the otterbox for it too with a belt clip.....lol


----------



## dandroid (Jul 13, 2011)

"Jesemalave1 said:


> This guy must think we are stupid? Lol


That's how you "break out" with your very first post? ...where do you propose he looks for a Droid Bionic other than the Bionic's very own forum? Smh. Scribby, hope you find one buddy.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

how about a DX and a Bolt for your Charge?


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

That doesn't sound like a very good arrangement. The DX and Bolt could be sold and you could get the Charge and some extra pocket cash. Plus, the OP doesn't want either of those phones, he wants a Bionic.

And in my honest opinion, the Charge is the 2nd worst of all the LTE phones. The Bionic is obviously the best, but the Bolt beats the Charge in my opinion because of the custom ROMs. Only the Revolution is worse than the Charge, because it's largely a neglected phone.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I swap phones with my friends all the time. All I do is change my sim with them. There phones are rooted. Hell I popped my sim into my phone tbolt running cm7 and it worked. Even wiped data. SIM are changeable with verizon


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I re activated my bionic 2 times making a total of 3 times but only 2 while rooted and both went without a hitch


----------



## Captain Nemo (Sep 28, 2011)

dspolen said:


> Sorry. But if you give your charge to someone else it will have to be flashed back to stock. You cant activate a rooted phone on LTE. The person that gets it will need a new sim card and it doesnt play nice with a rooted device. I have sold two charges and learned after selling the first one.


I've browsed rootzwiki may times before, but this post prompted me to sign up & dispel this myth. I won a Bionic on the radio last Friday. I was not able to have it activated until the following Monday, so I had all weekend to migrate my DX data over & play with the new interface. I rooted my Bionic without a sim card installed & without being activated. When I had the ESN changed & sim activated I simply pulled the battery, inserted the sim & powered up. That was it. VZW none the wiser. :tongue3:


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree. I bricked mine for a couple days cuz I didn't have a computer. Activated my X in the meantime. Ran the FXZ and rerooted without the phone being activated. Then found out I needed as new SIM cuz I activated a 3g phone. Had no problems getting the rooted Bionic activated with a new SIM card.


----------



## mmw68666 (Sep 17, 2011)

+1 i agree


----------

